# Fun Radiant Floor Job



## plumber78 (Nov 14, 2013)

Since I am new, I thought I would share a few pics of one of the more fun radiant floor jobs that we have had the opportunity to do. It was on what amounts to a large storage and maintenance garage for old steam engine trains. We did some crazy stuff on the plumbing end as well because the owner wanted everything to look very old fashioned but I do not have any pictures of that. Enjoy!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Aweswome! Where's this located?? Hope the boiler room is exposed for all to see the craftmanship!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Looked at the boiler pix again.. at upper right, why go thru the elbow and then red tee for the two pumps?? Why not take off from red tee and then elbow to pump??


----------



## plumber78 (Nov 14, 2013)

It is located in Sugarcreek, Ohio. I don't think there is much access to see the boiler room anymore. I have guys that create some beautiful works of art with their boiler systems only to have them hidden away for no one to see. It is nice to have an occasional home owner that is proud of their system and shows it off to all of their buddies.


----------



## plumber78 (Nov 14, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Looked at the boiler pix again.. at upper right, why go thru the elbow and then red tee for the two pumps?? Why not take off from red tee and then elbow to pump??


 
I just saw that myself. I am not entirely sure why they did that lol.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

FLW's boiler rooms shud be accessible to hydronic heating people too..


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Great work. You know It's a good piece of art, when you can keep staring at it. Lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Heck with the boiler installation... Nice Job BTW... :thumbup: :laughing:

From the size of that barn I'm betting there is a nice collection of antique coal burning boilers on steel wheels around there close by...

Got any pics of them?


----------



## plumber78 (Nov 14, 2013)

redbeardplumber said:


> Great work. You know It's a good piece of art, when you can keep staring at it. Lol


Thanks! Credit goes to my guy JR on this one. I wish I still had pics of my crowing jewel when I was in the field...It was a 23 pump monster. Seven heating zones, heat exchanger for 2nd floor heater, snow melt in drive, sidewalk, and back patio, garage heat. I had pictures of it, but I am not sure where they are now. That was probably about 8 or 9 years ago.



Redwood said:


> Heck with the boiler installation... Nice Job BTW... :thumbup: :laughing:
> 
> From the size of that barn I'm betting there is a nice collection of antique coal burning boilers on steel wheels around there close by...
> 
> Got any pics of them?


Actually, I do have a few. I believe it was the first to roll in. The place is insane. I think they may eventually turn it into a museum...maybe? That is a rumor, so don't quote me on that :laughing:.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ahhh A thing of Beauty!
The Canadian Pacific #1293 in a new home and still steaming...

Built in 1948 it spent only 8 years in active service before being retired at the end of the steam age...

Thanks for indulging in the thread hijack... :thumbup:


----------



## plumber78 (Nov 14, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Ahhh A thing of Beauty!
> The Canadian Pacific #1293 in a new home and still steaming...
> 
> Built in 1948 it spent only 8 years in active service before being retired at the end of the steam age...
> ...


 
Nice! It is neat seeing the history behind things. The name of this place is _Age of Steam_. Here is a link to their website. There are a ton of pics of the construction of this monster facility. If you look under 2010 concrete floor, you can see more of our radiant tubing. I did not see any of the boiler install though.

http://www.ageofsteamroundhouse.com/index.html


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

We've got an old friend of #1293 at the New England Railroad Museum in Thomaston Ct...

They spent time together at both the Canadian Pacific RR and at Steamtown...


----------

